# Best Shu Uemura cleansing oil??



## Sophia84 (Sep 16, 2007)

What's the best Shu cleansing oil in your opinion for oily acne prone skin? I only tried 2 of them (samples) the pink and the green one, the pink one made my skin itchy and the green didn't. Anyone experienced the same problem with the pink one?


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 15, 2007)

I personally recommend the Cleansing Oil A/O (Green Bottle)

I've tried the other ones... and this one I've been the happiest with. I haven't broken out... there's no drying... its quite moisturizing, but not oily.

Plus... I LOVE the preventative aging properties... its been keeping my skin very soft, supple, and firm.... HTH!


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_What's the best Shu cleansing oil in your opinion for oily acne prone skin? I only tried 2 of them (samples) the pink and the green one, the pink one made my skin itchy and the green didn't. Anyone experienced the same problem with the pink one?_

 
Where did you get the samples from? I'd be interested in trying some, before buying a full sized bottle.


----------



## siawby (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi~
I love Shu Uemura's Cleansing Oils and I've tried all four (the original, the light, the pink, the green). I am normal to dry skin and I prefer to use the original (in winter) and the green (in summer). The pink makes my skin kinda itchy and tight >.<...I've talked with the ladies at Shu, and they recommend the light or the original for acne prone skin depending on the seasons and humidity. 
Some people have had massive breakouts using cleansing oils so be sure you wash it off with TONS of water and to use another facial cleanser or facial soap to cleanse off the residue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do recommend trying them out before you buy the big bottle and last time I was at Barney's, the MUA was very generous and gave me a HUGE sample (50ml) to try. And for anyone who's interested in trying the green one and doesn't care about whether the sample is in an original Shu bottle or not, I'd be more than happy to decant some from my big bottle (I can't wear makeup right now..so have no use for the oil)...just PM me~
Hope this helped~


----------



## LiL_SaSsY (Nov 18, 2007)

Shu Uemura cleansing oils are the best! I am using the yellow variant. Though I might try the green one since my friend told me it's better for acne proned skin.


----------



## christiehuynh (Feb 13, 2012)

hey, i've actually bought a big bottle of the Shu Uremura cleansing oil, the green one.. i actually haven't tried it.. i'm only 15! since you have used it? what do you think about it?


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow I have never heard of this cleansing oil. I have to look this up immediately.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

I love this oil.  I've been using it for years. I would highly recommend it.  It removes makeup so well -- but be sure to use it without water initially, and then add water and continue.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 24, 2013)

I used the original (yellow) oil years ago and it was very good. Recently, I got samples of the pink and green ones. I love the green one, it makes my skin smooth and pores seem less visible. The pink one is just all right, strangely it is supposed to be pore clarifying but it doesn't do as good a job as the green one, so it is not my favorite. I would recommend you to try the yellow or green.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 15, 2013)

this is such a helpful post! thanks! will be ordering the green one soon =D


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 16, 2013)

I have oily skin with acne issues and I use the High Performance Balancing Cleansing Oil Advanced Formula. It's one of the yellow ones so I put the whole name to know which one it is lol. I got the big bottle on sale (I think it was 30% off at the time) after using the deluxe sample I had for awhile to make sure it worked well for me. Although I still have more than half of the bottle left I think I might try the green one for the summer. I love the one that I have but I notice a difference in how it feels in the warmer months. As someone already mentioned, you HAVE to make sure you fully emulsify and rinse it from your skin. Otherwise you will have a film that can make your skin feel oily.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone know it shu uemura has a website that actually ships to the Netherlands? I know they have an american and asian website but unfortunately they both do not ship to the Netherlands


----------



## smokeyrose (Mar 20, 2013)

I can't recommend a specific website because I don't know which products you are looking for, but here are some links to online stores that carry products of the Shu U range and ship to the Netherlands:

  	http://web1.sasa.com/SasaWeb/eng/sasa/home.jsp
  	http://uk.spacenk.com
  	http://www.yesstyle.com

  	You could also try to order by phone from Shu stores in France or Belgium:
  	http://www.shuuemura.com/_en/_ww/store-locator/locations/belgium.aspx
  	http://www.shuuemura.com/_en/_ww/store-locator/locations/france.aspx

  	Hope that helps!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 21, 2013)

smokeyrose said:


> I can't recommend a specific website because I don't know which products you are looking for, but here are some links to online stores that carry products of the Shu U range and ship to the Netherlands:
> 
> http://web1.sasa.com/SasaWeb/eng/sasa/home.jsp
> http://uk.spacenk.com
> ...


  	Thanx smokeyrose


----------



## jenyang (Mar 2, 2014)

Has anyone used the porefinist gentle foaming cleansing water?
  Link: http://www.shuuemura.ca/product/porefinist-gentle-foaming-cleansing-water,default,pd.html#start=7&cgid=skincare-cleanser-remover
  I think it might be new and so far I've heard good things. A foaming cleanser, not an oil cleanser (which I've grown to love).

  So far I've used the brown, green, pink, and purple bottles, and green is by far my favourite.
  Pink was awful! Brown and purple seemed the same to me.

  I think I'll try the yellow next, although there are 2 yellows and I'm not sure which one is better.
  yellow 1: high performance balancing cleansing oil advanced formula
  yellow 2: cleansing beauty oil premium a/i
  Any suggestions??


----------



## infinitize (Jul 19, 2014)

I was going to mention the pink one until I came in and read your post 
  but for me, pink one worked really well. 
  I've tried the green and blue, but none of them cleansed and left my skin leaving refreshed like the pink one


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 10, 2014)

The pink one is my favorite I've gone through two of the big bottles and they usually last me around a year for each


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 10, 2014)

Best cleanser I've tried so far but I am curious bout the ultimate one they have


----------



## kelsi93 (Nov 8, 2014)

I've got the big size pink bottle after using the sample I am given before.  So, that is one of the best I've tried


----------



## El116 (May 10, 2015)

My skin is sensitive so I had used only organic products for almost 5 years.
  But recently I became to want to try usual products, then I chose shu uemura's.  

  I got sample of pink, green, brown, and purple.
  So far I love green one the most because of the scent.
  It smells really good and it's refreshing!
  I'm gonna buy this.

  For me, pink was not bad. It didn't make my skin itchy at all.
  I think it was even best for pore cleaning. It actually took whiteheads off!

  Purple was also good for my dullness of skin.
  After using it, my skin became brighter.

  Brown (ultim8) was just usual.


----------

